# Problem with a tenon, help!!!



## J. M. Bird (Aug 23, 2009)

I am building a baby bed and one of the tenons I cut is between a 1/16 and 1/32 to thin. I was hoping someone had a fix for my problem so I didn't have to remake the rail. I would appriciate any suggestions. 

Also, I have a couple of Mortises to cut in a curved side rail that is too tall for my mortiser. In hind sight I should have cut the top curve so I would have had a flat bottom, but, I cut both curves. Any suggestions? 
Thanks. Mike


----------



## bartosch (Aug 12, 2009)

I would suggest making a shim to fill the void. The shim should have the same length and width of the tenon but be only as thick as you need to make a tight joint in the mortise. With the glue on both sides, the shim will not make much difference in the strength of the joint.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bartosch said:


> I would suggest making a shim to fill the void. The shim should have the same length and width of the tenon but be only as thick as you need to make a tight joint in the mortise. With the glue on both sides, the shim will not make much difference in the strength of the joint.


Agree.

I cannot visualize the problem that you are having with the curved rail.

G


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The shim has already been suggested...

As for the curved mortise issue...

About the only solution that I can think of is to use a vise and chisel.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Did you save the curved cut off?*

Just re-attach it with tape or hot glue dabs and cut your mortise with the straight on a flat surface. If not, just trace the curve and make a temporary attachment remembering to keep the straight edge horizontal and 90 degrees, to the existing mortises. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## J. M. Bird (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks to all for your help.

Mike


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

It's been suggested to use paper as a shim for loose joints. In this case chipboard may be the best best.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems that I read somewhere awhile back to square it up with a chisel and glue in a like plug and then recut it. Just my .01cents.
Smokey


----------

